# Where are you from?



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*YELLOW*
*Midwest*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

coastal california


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

The West - Colorado


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The border between the north and the south.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/981323/

Mid-Atlantic NE


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Europe.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Born in New York, moved down to Florida. I'm gonna move back there as soon as I get the chance I hate it here


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> why is the UK the only countries seperate from Europe? :/ I feel unloved :'(


 cause it seems like there so many brits on this site that they deserved their own category


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

The mid-west, Michigan


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Western US


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet first southerner.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

The south region goes a little too far north on the east side. It looks like Baltimore and D.C. are included in the south, but they're definitely not considered part of the south lol. Neither are any parts of Delaware, Maryland or Pennsylvania.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm from the Pacific Northwest. I live about a hour south of Canada.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Fixed:










Also, NEW ENGLAND REPRESENT :boogie


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I find this odd, Asia, Europe and Africa are essentially one option, but each major region of the US has its own option?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> I find this odd, Asia, Europe and Africa are essentially one option, but each major region of the US has its own option?


was trying to divide it more by population of people on here, if that makes sense?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

where south meets west.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other sources divide this up differently. Boarder states like West Virgina, Maryland, and Delaware I wouldn't think of as southern states. Expect maybe the southern parts of W.V., I don't know, but I grew up in the eastern panhandle of W.V. and that region wasn't considered to be part of "the south" by anyone I knew. I wouldn't group those states with the south personally, but it depends on who you ask I guess.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I associate more with Europe.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Earth


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> NEW ENGLAND REPRESENT :boogie


This :boogie


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

West


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm from Canada eh?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Africa : D.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm from southern, mediterranean europe. since there are so many region-differentiating maps of the united states, i decided to throw a comparable european one to show all those who may not know that europe is also divided generally by regions, then further divided by countries, and then further divided by regions within countries, etc., etc., etc.










within my homeland (spain), i'm from catalunya -










and as i hold dual-citizenship (EU-US), i'm also live in california - the american west. although i grew up between the two continents and have spent roughly the same amount of time within each, i consider europe where i'm from and not america.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello from Germany


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Limmy said:


> was trying to divide it more by population of people on here, if that makes sense?


Yes, it makes sense.

What doesn't make sense is how people aren't making sense of it. (If that makes sense.)

Oh, and.. Yeah.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like this poll. The choices should be: "'Murica!" and "everything else...":b
~~~~
It'd be a poll with too many choices if every single country where included and subdivided though.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Karachi


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

Midwest. If it weren't for that map I wouldn't have known. xD


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

The green old land of England

from oop north not darn saaaf


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

<--


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Ontario, Canada


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Southwestern United States.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Midwestern United States of America. Go Midwest! :yay


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

The land of all possibilities.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> The land of all possibilities.


Hey, my grandfather was from Romania!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

FoX123 said:


> Hey, my grandfather was from Romania!


Did he leave Romania during the communist regime? If yes, then he's one of the smart and lucky ones.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Born in Maryland and have been living in Tennessee for the last 23 years.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> i'm from southern, mediterranean europe. since there are so many region-differentiating maps of the united states, i decided to throw a comparable european one to show all those who may not know that europe is also divided generally by regions, then further divided by countries, and then further divided by regions within countries, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you're right, i didn't know europe was generally divided by regions all arbitrarily like that. (seriously, who drew those scraggly lines. the cartographer in question should be imprisoned in a dungeon for his sloppiness. for life!) but i didn't need to know that. when am i going to need to know that. what do the regions of europe have to do with anything in today's world. don't tell me about ALPINA unless you have a good reason to!

but if you want to show it to me simply because it's a pretty map, i'm okay with that. but if it goes beyond that, to pointing to this region or that region, or to talking about your heritage, i'm exiting the room.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> well you're right, i didn't know europe was generally divided by regions all arbitrarily like that. (seriously, who drew those scraggly lines. the cartographer in question should be imprisoned in a dungeon for his sloppiness. for life!) but i didn't need to know that. when am i going to need to know that. what do the regions of europe have to do with anything in today's world. don't tell me about ALPINA unless you have a good reason to!
> 
> but if you want to show it to me simply because it's a pretty map, i'm okay with that.* but if it goes beyond that, to pointing to this region or that region, or to talking about your heritage, i'm exiting the room.*


perhaps you don't quite realise that "pointing to this region or that region" is what this thread is about. reread. also note those who are discussing heritage while you're rereading.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> perhaps you don't quite realise that "pointing to this region or that region" is what this thread is about. reread. also note those who are discussing heritage while you're rereading.


can i have a hug?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Southwest


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> why is the UK the only countries seperate from Europe? :/ I feel unloved :'(


I've always wondered why so many people consider the UK separate from Europe.
Europe needs the UK and I guess we'd like to think you guys need us as well.
I mean.. you're borrowing Sandy Toksvig and Henning Wehn 

And I'm from Europe, Denmark to be more precise.. From the place right under the nose to be even more precise.

[spoiler=Map]







[/spoiler]


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> perhaps you don't quite realise that "pointing to this region or that region" is what this thread is about. reread. also note those who are discussing heritage while you're rereading.


*clears throat*

WHAR IZ MY HUG


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> WHAR IZ MY HUG


hug?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> hug?


yeah for comfort. but anyhow i have a new idol. cheimison. richard cheimison. and before you ask, i don't know why the **** i have to have idols, okay. i don't know why i need idols so much, so please let that be. now if i may go on. this cheimison, he is special. i know i used that word before but i really do mean it this time. next to him, someone like me is no more than one of those illiterate savages he talks about, who follows the groupthink, who bends to the herd mentality, who was made for the savannah. but him? he's different. he makes the fires (with his own hands!). and we warm ourselves by them. he makes then music (with his own hands!). and we stand in awe. we nod our heads together. but he stands alone. he is a beautiful human being. and i have no more words. only tears.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> yeah for comfort. but anyhow i have a new idol. cheimison. richard cheimison. and before you ask, i don't know why the **** i have to have idols, okay. i don't know why i need idols so much, so please let that be. now if i may go on. this cheimison, he is special. i know i used that word before but i really do mean it this time. next to him, someone like me is no more than one of those illiterate savages he talks about, who follows the groupthink, who bends to the herd mentality, who was made for the savannah. but him? he's different. he makes the fires (with his own hands!). and we warm ourselves by them. he makes then music (with his own hands!). and we stand in awe. we nod our heads together. but he stands alone. he is a beautiful human being. and i have no more words. only tears.


cool story. i mean, i don't know who you're talking about or what you're talking about - and that isn't uncharacteristic of you by any means - although please spare the explanation as the more pertinent question that i would prefer you answer using internal dialogue, and i stress _internal dialogue_, is 'will you leave me alone now?'.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lived in Iowa from birth until I was 25. Then I moved to the UP of Michigan. Haven't been back to Iowa since leaving in 1995.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> cool story. i mean, i don't know who you're talking about or what you're talking about - and that isn't uncharacteristic of you by any means - although please spare the explanation as the more pertinent question that i would prefer you answer using internal dialogue, and i stress _internal dialogue_, is 'will you leave me alone now?'.


no more character assassinations. only hugs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm from Van Diemen's land in the foreboding southern ocean.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Africa/I don't know........


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Beneath the sink! :shock:lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Europe. The United Kingdom to be exact. England to be more specific xD


----------

